
Yuval Noah Harari Explains the Secret to Surviving the Coming Tech Dystopia - walterbell
https://www.gq.com/story/yuval-noah-harari-tech-future-survival
======
kochikame
Sapiens was a great read, very thought-provoking, but the weakest part of it
by far were the final chapters on technology and the near future. He kind of
just dropped a few buzzwords, asked a lot of big questions and put a bow on
it. Very disappointing after the eye-opening insights and wide-ranging
arguments of the rest of the book.

While there are many things I want to hear about from Mr Harari, the future is
not one of them.

